# دكتوراة في ادارة المشاريع؟



## خالد الغنيم (6 أبريل 2006)

لو سمحتوا اين ممكن أجد هذا التخصص لدراسة الدكتوراة في الدول العربية,لأنني تعبت من البحث بدون نتيجة.

ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## بدروبدرو (6 أبريل 2006)

*هنا المطلوب*

السلام عليكم
يوجد دراسة الدكتوراة بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجده تمنح الدكتوراة وبدون رسوم.
شكرا.


----------



## خالد الغنيم (6 أبريل 2006)

شكراً أستاذ بدروبدرو لكن شروط الجامعة لاتنطبق علي من حيث المعدل المطلوب؟


----------



## المهندس قاسم (8 أبريل 2006)

الجامعات المصرية الشهيره ( القاهره - عين شمس - الازهر _ الاكاديمية البحرية بالإسكندريه ربما تمنح هذا التخصص لان لديها برنامج ماجستير ) تمنح الدكتوراه بهذا التخصص بشط ان تكون شهادة الماجستير من جهه معتمدة لديها ثم إنك ذكرت بان جامعة الملك عبد العزيز لايتوافق معدلك ومطالبها فهل تقصد معدل البكالوريوس ام الماجستير !!!؟؟؟؟

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## shamscom (17 أبريل 2006)

*دكتوراة فى ادارة المشاريع*

الأول هل هناك فرصة لماجيستير اولا وما هى افضل الفرص وشروطها انتظر الرد


----------



## tifosamp (19 أبريل 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم .


----------



## noor690a (25 أبريل 2006)

الأخ خالد،
لو سمحت اذا وجدت شيئا أن تبلغنا لأننى أنا تعبت أيضا
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## صابر دياب (26 أبريل 2006)

لا تتعب ولا تحتار فعلاً الجامعات المصرية الشهيرة (القاهرة-عين شمس-الأسكندرية-حلوان-الأكاديمية البحرية-الجامعة الأمريكية ..) تعطي الدكتوراة في هذه التخصص والتدرج العلمي داخلها كالأتي:

1- دبلوم إدارة المشروع ويشترط للحصول عليها أن يكون الطالب حاصل على بكالوريوس الهندسة 
ويفضل في مجال التخصص.
2- درجة الماجستير ويشترط للحصول عليها أن يكون الطالب حاصل على بكالوريوس الهندسة بدرجة جيد على الأقل أو الحصول على دبلومة بتقدير جيد على الأقل
3- درجة الدكتوراة ويشترط للحصول عليها أن يكون الطالب حاصل على درجة الماجستير

وبالتوفيق إنشاء الله


----------



## ابو امونة (28 أبريل 2006)

*دكتوراه ادارة مشاريع*

يرجى التفضل بتزويدنا بالعناوينالبريديو الاليكترونية للجامعات المصرية ليتسنى لتا مفاتحتهممع التقدير


----------



## ابو امونة (28 أبريل 2006)

[بدروبدرو]السلام عليكم
ممكن تزويدنابالعنوان الاليكتروني لجامعة الملكعبد العزيز و هل يقبلونطلبةغير سعوديينللدراسة


----------



## baggar (5 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا ارغب فى دراسة ادارة المشاريع والحصول على دبلومة او ماجستير 
انا خريج 1989 هندسة مدنية من جامعة قاريونس-ليبيا

ارجو المساعد لمعرفة عناوين الجامعات فى *الاسكندرية او القاهرة *حتى اتمكن الاتصال بهم.


----------



## Project_Manager (6 مايو 2006)

My friends wait a minute
In US and Canda they pay for you to do PhD in Construction Management, and I think it is very well established than our Arab universities in this domain, make some google search and apply there, you still have some time,.
Regards


----------



## م/العمري (12 مايو 2006)

لو سمحتو اريد مواقع لمشاريع تخرج في الارواكل


----------



## اسماعيل الجمل (14 مايو 2006)

جامعة القاهرة جامدة جدا في الادارة


----------



## elalfy777 (15 مايو 2006)

السادة الزملاء هذا الموضوع هام ارجوا افادتنا


----------



## مهلب (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا من المتابيعين لموقعكم الممتاز وكنت مشغول بدراسة الماجستير 
واذا تريدون اينوع اقدمه من المشاركة فانا حاضر بس بلغوني كيف تكون نوع المشاركة
وشكرا


----------



## ehab1070 (6 يوليو 2006)

الجامعة الامريكية والاكاديمية العربية بمصر تمنح الماجيستير فقط ولاتمنح الدكتوراة حتى الوقت الحاضر وربما ممستقبلا يتم ذلك


----------



## صابر دياب (8 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته

هاكم العنواين:

عنوان صفحة الدراسة العليا لجامعة القاهرة:
http://www.cu.edu.eg/Arabic/Academics/PostGraduateSystem.htm

وهذا عنوان هندسة القاهرة:
http://www.eng.cu.edu.eg/eng.asp

وهذه لائحة الدراسات العليا للدبلومات العليا:

http://services.eng.cu.edu.eg/Regulations/Regulation.asp?Fac=5&Div=38&Phase=7&Reg=2000

وهذه لائحة الدراسات العليا للماجستير:

http://services.eng.cu.edu.eg/Regulations/Regulation.asp?Fac=5&Div=38&Phase=8&Reg=2000

وهذه لائحة الدراسات العليا للدكتوراة:

http://services.eng.cu.edu.eg/Regulations/Regulation.asp?Fac=5&Div=38&Phase=9&Reg=2000


----------



## عباس الشمري (8 يوليو 2006)

اذا عرفت الاجور والشروط في السعودية ابلغنا ولك الشكر


----------



## صابر دياب (9 يوليو 2006)

انا أسف يا اخي أنا لا أعلم أي شئ عن إدارة المشروعات في السعودية

ولكن كل ما تحتاجونه في جامعة القاهرة أعلمه أو سأسأل لكم عنه بإذن الله

وهذا بحكم دراستي السابقة للدبلوم في جامعة القاهرة وتسجيلي حالياً لنيلا لماجستير منها إنشاء الله

وشكراً لك


----------



## حسين الدفاعي (11 يوليو 2006)

انا ايضا ابحث عن تخصص الدكتوراة في ادارة المشاريع لاني املك ماجستير ادارة مشاريع تخصص سلامة انشائية


----------



## عباس الشمري (14 يوليو 2006)

اذا كان احد لديه معلومات عن دراسة الدكتوراة في ادارة المشاريع الانشائية في مصر او سوريا او السعودية فليخبرنا وله جزيل الشكر والامتنان
اما الاخ صابر دياب فاجو منك ارسال ما يمكنك من معلومات عن دراسة هذا الاختصاص في مصر بالنسبة للطلبة العرب( نفقة خاصة) ولك مني احلى التحيات لمشركتك معنا
المخلص عباس الشمري


----------



## صابر دياب (15 يوليو 2006)

تحت أمرك يا سيدي 

سأنزل مخصوص لك كي أسأل لك عن كل شئ

وقد كان معنا أخوة عرب يدرسون الدكتوراة والماجستير في جامعة القاهرة ولكن هناك شيئاً هاماً وهو الحضور حيث يجب الحضور ل75% من المحاضرات وكذلك متابعة الدكتور المشرف

عموماً يا أخي سأتصل بالدراسات العليا لجامعة القاهرة


----------



## جوزيف بن دخيل الله (15 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أتمنى من ذوي الخبرة إرشادي عن أفضل جامعة بأمريكا لدراسة إدارة التشييد

وشكراً


----------



## FW02WF (21 يوليو 2006)

انا طالب واحضر الماجستير حاليا في الاكاديميه العربيه للعلوم والتكنلوجيا بالاسكندريه في جمهورية مصر وهناك جامعه مشهوره تستطيع تحضير رسالة الدكتواراه فيها في مصر وهي جامعة الزقازيق وبها العديد من الدكاتره التي تستعين بهم الجامعات الاخرى في اثراء كادرها التعليمي لدرجة الماجستير وهي من الجامعات المتخصصه في هندسة التشييد وادارة المشاريع وربما تكون سقطت سهوا من ردود اخوتنا المصريين تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## هادي المالكي (24 يوليو 2006)

في جامعة بغداد والجامعة التكنولوجية في العراق وبعض الجامعات الاخرى لكن بغض النظر هم يقبلون بهذا التخصص فقط الموظفين لدى الوزارات التابعة للدولة منذ النظام السابق ولحد الان


----------



## مهلب (24 يوليو 2006)

شكرا استاذ المالكي على الاهتمام
مهلب


----------



## مهلب (24 يوليو 2006)

كيف حالك

تعرف دكاترة في تلك الجامعة اللي ذكرتها. وشكرا
مهلب


----------



## مهلب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ابي مشاركتكم لي في موضوع الحصول على الدكتوراة سواء في الجامعات المصرية او الاردنية الحكومية بحيث تكون الدكتوراة رسالة وليست مواد في تخصص في الادارة وفي اقل وقت ممكن وشكرا.


----------



## مهلب (27 يوليو 2006)

*الدراسات العليا في بريطانيا*




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​




خطوة بخطوة للإجراءات التسلسلية للحصول على القبول في بريطانيا​


*
*من إعداد مهلب*​


*أولا : البحث عن التخصص ...*



*أول خطوة يبحث عنها الطالب غالبا ما ينطلق من تخصصه، وفي هذه الحالة ما عليه إلا أن يبحث عن تخصصه بجميع خيارات الدراسة الدكتوراه ، الماجستير ، البكالوريوس، بواسطة البحث أو بواسطة المواد أو بكليهما .هل هي دراسة عن بعد أو انتظام كلي أو انتظام جزئي ...​



ما عليك إلا البحث في الموقع التالي :​



http://www.findamasters.com/firstmain.asp​




http://www.findaphd.com/firstmain.asp​

**http://web.bham.ac.uk/info/ukuwww.html*​*

http://www.ucas.ac.uk



و يمكنكم الاستعانة بالمكتب الشؤون الجامعيه جلوبل سنتر للتعليم و التكنولوجيا حيث يفيدكم بالمعلومات و المساعدات للحصول على قبول في احدى الجامعات البريطانية.​​*​
*والموقع التالي يقوم بهذه المهمة* *:* 


*http://www.hero.ac.uk/uk/home/index.cfm** خطوات مراسلة الجامعات​*​*



(postgraduates school) ​
​​*


*​​*​




*الدكتوراة*​ 

*اليك خارطة الطريق الى القبول لبرنامج* *الدكتوراه* *الحقيقة من خلال تجربتي, يوجد طريقتين* *:*​


*الاولى* *تكون وفق الخطوات التالية* *:*​

*1- *​*اعداد مقترح بحث او مشروع الدكتوراه الذي* *يسمى* *(Research Proposal)*​

*2- *​*اختيار الجامعه التي ترغب الدراسه بها* *.*​

*3-*​*انتقل الى صفحة القسم* *الذي ترغب الدراسه فيه، وابحث عن مشرف دراسي لبحثك عن طريق استعرض الاهتمامات* *البحثية والعلمية لجميع اعضاء هيئة التدريس في القسم وقراءة سيرتهم الذاتية* *وخبراتهم البحثية. حاول ان تجد منهم من يمكن ان يقبل المقترح الذي ستقدمه* *.*​

*4- *​*اذا افترضنا ان هناك شخص او شخصين يتقارب موضوع بحثك مع اهتماماتهم العلمية* *والبحثية , حاول ان ترسل فقط مقترح بحث الدكتوراه مع نسخة من السيرةالذاتية الخاصة* *بك عبر ال***** الى احد اعضاء هيئة التدريس ,, وانتظر رأيه في قبول الاشراف على* *بحثك* *.*​

*5- *​*في حالة موافقته على قبول بحثك للاشراف عليه ,, احصل على نموذج طلب* *الالتحاق واكمل جميع البيانات ,, مع ضرورة الاشارة الى اسم الدكتور الذي قمت* *بالتنسيق معه وحاول ارفاق المراسلات الذي* *تمت بينكم. في هذه الحاله ستكون نسبة* *قبولك كبيرة اذا اجتزت شروط اللغة او تم اعطاءك قبول مشروط* *.*​

*6-*​*اذا لم يوجد اعضاء* *هيئة التدريس ممن تتقارب اهتماماتهم العلمية مع مشروع بحثك ولديك الرغبة للالتحاق* *بتلك الجامعه ,, حاول ترسل مقترح البحث + السيرة الذاتية الى القسم مباشرة واطلب* *استفسار حول مدىامكانية قبول بحثك قبل استكمال طلبات الالتحاق لان بعض الاقسام قد* *تقبل بحثك ويبحثون لك عن مشرف بطريقتهم* *. *​


*الطريقة الثانية وهي الطريقة* *التقليدية* *:*​

*وتكون عن طريق استكمال جميع متطلبات القبول وتعبئة طلب الالتحاق* *وارسال الاوراق الى الجامعه ,, مرفق معها بلا شك مقترح رسالة الدكتوراه ,, وانتظر* *الرد حسب ماتم ايضاحه في خطوات المراسله.*​


​


----------



## faiqmohmed (27 أكتوبر 2006)

جامعة بغداد تمنح درجة الماجستير والدكتوراه في هذا الاختصاص


----------



## A.Kamal (28 أكتوبر 2006)

أخوانى الأعزاء : أنا مهندس مصرى ولم اتمكن من استكمال درجة الماجستير بجامعة القاهرة كلية الهندسة نظرا لسفرى لإحدى دول الخليج لانهم يشترطون ان تحضر 75 % نسبة حضور لإستكمال الدرجة العلمية ولا يوافقون على الدراسة عن طريق النت..... وللاسف لم اتمكن من استكمال درجتى العلمية علما بان هندسة القاهرة كليه متقدمة فى هذا المجال


----------



## محمد إبراهيم (4 يناير 2007)

*توكل على الله*

قل لن يصيبنا إلى ما كتب الله لنا

لا تحزن أخى وحاول مرة ثانية ان الله معك

مهندس جودة / محمد إبراهيم ( مفتش جودة بشركة كولجيت بالموليف - مصر )


----------



## medhat1973 (5 يناير 2007)

الاخ project_manager
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو الافاده باسماء الجامعات الامريكيه التى اثق فيها حتى استطيع مراسلتها لانى اسمع ان هناك جامعات ممكن ان تمنح الشخص الماجستير او الدكتوراه بدون دراسه اصلا وانا لااعلم اى الجامعات التى استطيع ان اتعامل معها واراسلها وياريت تعطينى فكره عن المصروفات فى هذه الجامعه بصوره تقريبيه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس قاسم (5 يناير 2007)

medhat1973 قال:


> الاخ project_manager
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ارجو الافاده باسماء الجامعات الامريكيه التى اثق فيها حتى استطيع مراسلتها لانى اسمع ان هناك جامعات ممكن ان تمنح الشخص الماجستير او الدكتوراه بدون دراسه اصلا وانا لااعلم اى الجامعات التى استطيع ان اتعامل معها واراسلها وياريت تعطينى فكره عن المصروفات فى هذه الجامعه بصوره تقريبيه
> وجزاك الله خيرا



كل عام وانتم بخير اخي العزيز 

لايوجد جامعات ممكن ان تمنح الشخص الماجستير او الدكتوراه بدون دراسة وخصوصا التخصصات العلمية !!!

هناك شهادات مهنية تعطي لاصحاب الخبرة مع وجوب دراسة طرق الإمتحانات ومحتواها قد تعادل الماجستير والدكتوراه وهذا ما ربما يقصده الاخ وإمتحاناتها شديدة جدا ويمكنك مثلا الحصول علي شهادة مدير مشروع محترف PMP وهذه الشهادة عمليا قد تعادل الدكتوراه بالاهمية العملية وليس اكاديما.

فشد حيلك لو تستطيع ولديك الخبرة والمعلومات الإدارية للمشاريع مش حتكلفك اكثر من تكاليف دورة تدريبية ببلدك ل40 ساعة و اشتراك سنوي بحدود 130 دولار ل pmi جمعية إدارة المشاريع الامريكية ورسوم امتحان بحدود 400 دولار تمتحن في بلدك عبر الوكيل وخذ الشهادة عند إجتيازك الإمتحان بثلاث فرص !!!

اما جامعات تمنح شهادات بدون دراسه وبامريكا فهذا يعني انهم لم يصلوا القمر ولم يستعمروا العالم !!!:3: :3: :3: :67: :67: :1: :78:


----------



## A.Kamal (6 يناير 2007)

ربنا يوفقك ...


----------



## A.Kamal (6 يناير 2007)

ربنا يوفقك ...


----------



## A.Kamal (6 يناير 2007)

الأخ Baggar
هندسة القاهرة تعطى دبلوم وماجستير فى هذا التخصص ولكن المشكلة انهم يطلبوا نسبة حضور ولا يقبلوا الدراسة اون لاين 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محرم سيرم (11 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس نواف (13 يناير 2007)

الأكاديمية العربية المفتوحة في الدنمارك

http://www.ao-academy.org/


----------



## عبد العاطى (11 فبراير 2007)

انا مهندس كيميائى وحاصل على الماجستير فى الهندسة الكيميائية - ارغب فى نيل درجة الدكتوراة فى الادارة الهندسية فى الوطن العربى - ارجو افادتى بالجامعات


----------



## NSH (14 فبراير 2007)

لو سمحتم اريد نموج من رسالة ماجستير عن ادارة المشاريع او اطروحة دكتوراه


----------



## ياسين الامين (21 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ابحث عن متطابات وكيفية الالتحاق لتحضير دكتوراة ادارة مشاريع هندسية 
علما باننى ماجستير ادارة مشاريع
ابحث عن جامعة مصرية على حسابى الخاص كم التكلفة


----------



## فوزى سالم (11 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
آمل من جميع الآخوة مساعدتى فى الحصول على عنوان لجامعة فى السعودية لدراسة الدكتوراه فى مجال دارة المشاريع الهندسية. و لكم منى جزيل الشكر و الأحترام.


----------

